# Basic Training FAQ! Everyone read this and help out!!



## Cog (1 Jun 2001)

Hi all. I‘m newly registered, but have been lurking for quite some time. I follow this board and many others related to the military. I‘m a university student here in Canada, and I‘ve been looking into joining the army, either part or full time. Like many others I have some questions. This is a great board, and I hope you will be able to use your experience to help out many people like myself who have questions regarding various aspects of the Canadian military. 

But before I get to far in:

Is Canadian basic training anything like American boot camp??? If someone can say yes or no, and then why or why not, it would be very helpful. There is loads of info on the American military, and very little on the Canadian, especially when it comes to basic/boot (check out about.com‘s American military section, or military.com to see what I mean). If the answer is yes, then I suggest putting links to these sites up, and then no one really has to ask about basic again. If no, well, please be kind enough to explain in detail, and then answer some of the questions below.


Now, what you came for:

Seems like a lot of people have questions about Basic Training, and no one has any concrete answers. The following questions are the ones that seem to pop time after time (on this board and others), and thus answering them would be a good start on an Basic Training FAQ. Seeing as there doesn‘t seem be such a thing in existence, let‘s do it first. So please help out and answer as much as you can. Many will thank you.

*General Questions:*

1)

Is Basic tough or not? Some people say it‘s pathetic, others claim it to be hell on earth. What‘s the truth? 

2)

Where is Basic done in Canada? 

3)

How do you get there and back, and who pays?

4)

Do you have to get your hair buzzed?

5)

How much of Basic is co-ed? (ie. Co-ed barracks, washrooms, mess, etc)

6)

How long does Basic take from start to finish?

7) 

What happens if you quit or fail? And do they recycle in Basic?

8)

Can Basic be done at any time of the year? If not, then when?

9)

Is basic different for the Reserves than the Regular force? What are the differences?


*Training:*

10) 

On average, how much physical training is involved? (ie. Do you run 20 km a day, and do 100 pushups, situps, and chinups at each meal? Or is it less?)

11)

What kind of obsticle courses are encountered? Do they test one‘s sanity?

12)

Is hand to hand combat taught? What kind? (Wrestling, fistcuffs, bayonette, Pugil sticks, etc.)

13)

What weapons are used/learned, and how much live firing is done?

14)

How and what are you graded on Basic? Is it pass/fail?

15)

Is there a culminating exercise at the end of basic? (ie. the American‘s Victory Forge) How difficult is it?

*Misc:*

16) 

How bad are the drill instructors? (Do they scream abuse constantly, or do they hold your hand and give you candy?)

17)

Is sunscreen provided or should you bring it?

18)

Any tips or adivce on what to bring, what not to bring?

19) 

Any tips or advice in general?


I don‘t expect any one to answer all these questions (but you‘re welcome to try!). However, please try and answer at least one or two, and post or email me with your answers.

If everyone helps out, I‘ll compile the answers to these questions into an FAQ document that can be posted here. Such an FAQ would be a tremendous help to many people, so please contribute what you can.

Thanks for your help,

Greg.


----------



## PteJoe (3 Jun 2001)

I saw most of these answered on the DND site itself, it‘s difficult to locate.

I think Basic is what you make it, if you aren‘t fit, then it will probably be hell for you.   It‘s in Saint-Jean Quebec for 8-10 weeks.

Good Luck

  :fifty:


----------



## the patriot (4 Jun 2001)

First off, are you planning on going Reserve or Reg Force?!  That in itself would help alot in order to properly answer your questions.

-the patriot-


----------



## Cog (4 Jun 2001)

I haven‘t decided. However, this FAQ is not just for me. There are some questions I‘d like answered, but for the most part, this is for all those people out there wondering and trying to find anwsers to these questions. I‘m doing it as a service to possible recruits. If you look on the mailing list, this board, or any other Q/A type thing, these questions pop up time and time again. So I‘d like to answer them in the most general sense, where there are signifigant differences between Reg & Res, I‘ll make the deliniation clear.

So far I‘ve had one excellent email, and the above post. I‘ll wait another couple weeks before writing the FAQ. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Cog.


----------



## JRMACDONALD (4 Jun 2001)

I want to be a millionaire, so i‘ll try these "twenty questions"   
1. it is difficult, if you are not amenable to discipline, or not motivated to learning. It is not as physically demanding(ie no "beasting" like 10-20 years ago), but if you are not in Shape....!
2. "Basic trg" consists of Ql2(recruit) and Ql3 (basic trades) trg. Reg F- all recruits go to St Jean, QL3 Inf
TheRCR=CATC/Petawawa/Meaford, TheR22eR-Valcartier, ThePPCLI=WATC/Wainwright AB. Res F-recruit trg can occur in your local city(fall-winter) ar at above TC, during summer.
3. CF gets you there and /or pays for TPT.
4. A haircut would be nice!( there are standards, but, you don‘t "have" to get a BUZZ cut!)
5. Trg is coed( yes , you might have women on your course) but abolution areas are seperate.
6. ResF QL2/3( inf)-ten weeks(combined).
RegF- 3-4 months
7. If you quit( dependant on reason), you‘ll be recomended for release( it‘s up to your unit to sort out). Failure to pass- if it‘s amedical reason, you may be re coursed. if you fail PO checks, you may be ecommended for re course.( theres a ton of reasons,i will not detail)
8. see #2
9. yes, great range of subject matter,and more in depth( i will not detail) 
10. 20Km a day!!!?    see #1
11. test your resolve , for sure! your sanity--MAyBE!
12. Reg F = yes. Res F=no
13. Reg F is instructed on all Inf weapons, with a good level of shooting practice. Res F does less. Weapons=C7 rifle, C9 LMG, Grenades, M72, 84mm CG,GPMG (ResF does only first three)
14. Basically, the different weapons( each) fieldcraft, First aid comms drill ( apass mark is 60%)
15. yes. Res F is a3-4 day Field EX.RegF is longer and more of ‘em.
16. CDN INF instr- abusive!!? ( they are so sensitive now, they will feel your pain!)(no, you will not get candy!)
17. provided. (its not the best)
18. Bring motivation and desire. DO NOT bring attitude( unless it‘s positive)
19. always ask questions.(it‘s the easiest way to learn!)
Hey Patriot- Do I get the Million( US, Please!)


----------



## Flakes (5 Jun 2001)

New recruit training centers are to open across Canada soon. I believe the Navy Recruit training center is to be housed at Albert Head (outside Victoria, BC).  I‘ll search for the names/locations/service of the other recently announced recruit training centers.

Basic training, my oldest son went through one of the last courses in Cornwallis, did a three year stint with RCR in Petawawa, took his release and then resigned with the Navy a year ago. He‘s been an athelete all of his life, trained heavily before joining and still found the physical part tough.  Battle School was harder than Basic Training.


----------



## PTE Fader (5 Jun 2001)

I go on my basic in almost exactly one month; but talking to some of the m8‘s in my squadron, i‘ve deduced enough to answer from a third person perspective, some of those questions;

General Questions:

1)
Is Basic tough or not? Some people say it‘s pathetic, others claim it to be hell on earth. What‘s the truth?  -I‘ve heard the same, but quite simply, I‘ve heard as a common trend that the worst part of basic is giving up the simple luxuries of life; TV, decent food, lots of sleep.  The brochure i got describing BRT lays out some of the physical requirments, and off hand i think they are 10 minuts to run 2.4 Kilo‘s, 19 pushups/situps for men, and something like a 40 kilo grip test (as a bare minumum) 
2)
Where is Basic done in Canada?  -fairly certain it‘s in Saskatchewan for me, Dundurn me thinks (since i‘m in the comm reserves) 
3)
How do you get there and back, and who pays? -all major expensis are paid for, food, board, travel to and fro (I‘m hoping), simple things like hygenic stuff/haircuts you have to pay for yourself
4)
Do you have to get your hair buzzed?-yes
5)
How much of Basic is co-ed? (ie. Co-ed barracks, washrooms, mess, etc)-friend of mine says there were something like 5 women out of a group of 50?  not too sure
6)
How long does Basic take from start to finish? -for me, June 3-Aug 24
7) 
What happens if you quit or fail? And do they recycle in Basic? -stat‘s i‘ve heard suggests that few people fail, unless they get severe injuries, or other extremeties
8)
Can Basic be done at any time of the year? If not, then when? -i think summer and winter, although some guys who said they went on the "weekend basic" said that it‘s not official recognized anymore or something
9)
Is basic different for the Reserves than the Regular force? What are the differences?-I dunno at all.  
Training:
10) 
On average, how much physical training is involved? (ie. Do you run 20 km a day, and do 100 pushups, situps, and chinups at each meal? Or is it less?) - first hand experience probably required, sorry
11)
What kind of obsticle courses are encountered? Do they test one‘s sanity?-see above
12)
Is hand to hand combat taught? What kind? (Wrestling, fistcuffs, bayonette, Pugil sticks, etc.) -see above
13)
What weapons are used/learned, and how much live firing is done? -I went on a range exercise, and i, a private recruit, had the honour of firing the C7, and the C9, and since the officers were present, I could have fire the Browning, but missed the opportunity
14)
How and what are you graded on Basic? Is it pass/fail? -friend showed me it was something like a grade
15)
Is there a culminating exercise at the end of basic? (ie. the American‘s Victory Forge) How difficult is it? -see no.11
Misc:
16) 
How bad are the drill instructors? (Do they scream abuse constantly, or do they hold your hand and give you candy?) -one of the Master Corporals from my squad is likely to be an instructor for my basic, working with him for three/four months i‘ve recognized that he‘s a pretty cool guy.  On a course i was on right when i enlisted, i‘ve seen that most of the instructors (the corporals/m. corporals) are really nice, so long as you don‘t be an *** , and even then, they aint as bad as some of my teachers in high school
17)
Is sunscreen provided or should you bring it?-first hand expereicne
18)
Any tips or adivce on what to bring, what not to bring? -i asked the very same question, but got a nice little print out laying out everything i need.  Basically, everything I was issued  when i first enlisted, as well as 3 days worth of spare civilian clothing, 6-8 weeks of medical supplies, 2 pairs of glasses, but NO golf clubs, water ski‘s, trumpets, illegal narcotics, or firearms.
19) 
Any tips or -ask someone with first hand experience


----------



## Disturbance (5 Jun 2001)

General Questions:

1)Is Basic tough or not? Some people say it‘s pathetic, others claim it to be hell on earth. What‘s the truth? 
If you can do the minimum run, p/u s/u, whatever it will be tough.....obviously if you can do about double the min you should be fine.

2)Where is Basic done in Canada? 
LFWA (Land FOrce Western Area) main training center is Wainwright ALberta, just a bit outside edmonton. It has a pop. of about 6000 ppl...I have heard lots of fat chicks so watch out.
3)How do you get there and back, and who pays?

DND pays for you to get there by plane, bus whatever and even food for lunch and **** but ya gotta fill out the right forms.
4)Do you have to get your hair buzzed?
Its gotta be relatively short on top but the sides and back have be tapered to a buzz

6)How long does Basic take from start to finish?
My Ql2/3 course this summer goes from July4-Aug 23

7)What happens if you quit or fail?
DONT EVER QUIT

8)Can Basic be done at any time of the year? If not, then when?

Depends, my unit had a ql2 run 3 weekends a month from feb up until a few weeks ago. I have a been doin an unofficial pre-ql2 for about two months (Seaforth wanna make sure we are da best) and those guys that just finished the ql2 are doing a pre-ql3 until they go away to the actual ql3.


9)Is basic different for the Reserves than the Regular force? What are the differences?

YES. Reg force is longer

Training:

10) 
On average, how much physical training is involved? (ie. Do you run 20 km a day, and do 100 pushups, situps, and chinups at each meal? Or is it less?)
That would be lovely

14)

How and what are you graded on Basic? Is it pass/fail?

You are graded...but really only top candidate and most improved really matter to anyone a pass is a pass is a pass 

16) How bad are the drill instructors? (Do they scream abuse constantly, or do they hold your hand and give you candy?)

They wanna see how well you handle stress so yeah there will be yelling (even if didnt **** up they will find something) They wanna see it NOT PHASE you at all. In your head just think **** it. 

17)Is sunscreen provided or should you bring it? You are issued sunscreen but from what I hear about Wainwright is that buggoop is more important

18)Any tips or adivce on what to bring, what not to bring?
Try not to bring much at first cept what is on the kit list...but from what I hear after a lil while (and this at the discretion of your DIs) you may be allowed to get some goodies. My friend who was on his course two years got a bunch of guys to pitch in a buy a VCR and TV....maybe even a stereo......HOWEVER EXPECT NOTHING AT ALL DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT THIS **** UNLESS it is ok‘d PLUS it will be that a better gift to yourselves if you dont expect to be allowed goodies.


19) Any tips or advice in general?
I asked this exact my last training night last thurs b4 we stood down. Everyone said..
Take it one day at a time. And dont let anything get to your head

sound advice..oh yeah and get lots of buggoop

Disturbance


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jun 2001)

Let‘s cut to the chase. Your getting wrapped around the axle for nothing.
1. Leave any attitude at home.
2. Keep your mouth closed unless asking or answering a question.
3. Do as your told at all times and do it yesterday.
4. Don‘t be a blade.
5. Offer and accept any help possible.
6. Give everything 110%
If you passed the express test to join you‘ll pass the physical stuff there as long as you try.
Quit worrying and get on with the task!
Good Luck.


----------



## Disturbance (6 Jun 2001)

MCpl "Obey my words of command...When I say move EVERYONE grab your kit and go out the parkinglot by the garbage can. UnderStood!?"

Depot Platoon " YES MASTER CORPORAL!!"

MCpl  "GO!!!!"

everyone either starts running or lunges forward then realized what went wrong. 

MCpl "WHat the **** are you idiots doing? 

I learned very quickly hehe. However some other guys still have trouble  with it but it is funny to watch. Cause "IF YOU DONT DO WHAT I SAY YOU WILL HAVE A CHAIR IN YOUR MOUTH!!!"

trying not to laugh when our MCPl said **** was another task all on its own cause he is the funniest muther ****er and he knows it to but if he catches you even grin. you are a dead man......

moral......OBEY EVERY ORDER TO THE LETTER AND DONT **** ABOUT


----------



## Cog (6 Jun 2001)

Kick‘n some ***  here. I think I‘ve got what I need, but feel free to add anything. Even if it wasn‘t in the questions. I‘ll make new questions. 

Thanks!

Greg.


----------



## Grunt031 (6 Jun 2001)

Funny, no matter how many bull**** rules are clamped down on instuctors, they manage to find a way around it...


----------



## Grunt031 (6 Jun 2001)

What the ****...automatic swear censoring.
Well this is something ****ing new.

Haha...****.


----------



## Disturbance (7 Jun 2001)

[No message]


----------



## Disturbance (7 Jun 2001)

To Cog and anyone else,

There is another great forum at specialoperations.com with its own canada section. I have asked a bunch of similar questions and got extremely well thought out answers. 

here is the site:  http://www.specialoperations.com/ go into the FORUMS SECTION, then CLICK on FORNET, Then scroll down to Canada....AND THERE YOU GO


----------

